# RyzUp SmartGrass



## Mike120

Have any of y'all participated in the tests of this stuff? I stumbled across it and recognized it because I used to play with Gibberellic Acid when I was a kid and later worked for the company that made it. We used to make really big peaches with it.

Anyway, I contacted the local rep and he got me some to try out. It's the natural growth hormone. As the weather gets colder the grass makes less of it until it freezes and goes dormant. The theory is that as long as the temp is between 40 and 60 you can spray a very small amount on the grass and it will grow naturally. Our normal winter is between 40 & 60 (this one has already been worse) so I planned on spraying some on about 10 acres sometime around the end of February when we start to greenup. In theory, the growth would help dry out the field and I could get a first cutting in April....if I can get it to dry. They only gave me enough for 10 acres.

Evidentually, they have been testing up North, because the Texas rep didn't know anything about it until I contacted him. I know they were testing it this last fall because of the information packet they sent me with the product. Anybody know anything about it????


----------



## swmnhay

Interesting.Here is a link RyzUp SmartGrass Plant Growth Regulator from Valent Agricultural Products

Never heard of it.

I wonder what cost per acre is.

I wonder if there could be more of a chance of winter kill if it tricks the plant into growing more in the fall.


----------



## Mike120

I'm not sure, your conditions are much colder than here...I don't get ground freeze. The local rep had no idea on the pricing and the person running the trials is a consultant in Tenn. What they sent was granular form. As a kid I could get more than they sent in liquid form for less than $10, but back then people were just trying to figure how to use the stuff.

You're not really "tricking" the plant....more like hormone replacement therapy. The plant just makes less of it the colder it gets. Below 40F I imagine you could soak it and not do anything. I suspect that's the point where it can no longer utilize or metabolize it. Plant biology is not one of my stronger subjects.


----------



## SVFHAY

This hasn’t been brought up in a while, anybody got any thoughts? Nitrogen is pretty pricey this year..


----------

